# USC SCA Grad Program Guide Blog



## AbbySomething (Nov 5, 2011)

Some of the USC SCA Grad students have been donating information to this blog: http://filmschoolnowwhat.com/ to help new students, 507 and 508 students. Be sure to check it out and feel free to ask questions or comment on the blog. 

Thank you.
-Abby Something... Normal?


----------

